# Creative X-FI Extreme Music



## Shane

Hey guys,

Right...Got a Second hand Creative X-FI Extreme Music off Funky here,(Thanks funky)....But im having problems with the drivers and cant get it working properly.

I know what the problem is....In "Audio Control Panel" theres two options in the *Upmix mode* section.

1.Stereo Xpand

2.Stereo Sorround







In order for the sound to work properly on my old Creative X-fi i had to enable option 2,then all was fine,But on this new card when i click on option 2 (Stereo) i loose all sound and get nothing,If i use Stereo Xpand i get sound but its not right and sounds like im in a tin shed 

I know its not the card,Its a problem with Creatives drivers but there must be something i can do to get it working....i do have the latest drivers,tried older ones....all do the same. 

Anyone else got this card?

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## linkin

Hmmm... I only have an option to turn it on or off on my x-fi... half the time the setting won't stick anyway 

Stereo surround means it tries to emulate having the speakers further apart, which seems like the sounds are coming from all around you, not just in front of you... not sure about the other option you got.


----------



## funkysnair

you got much further than i did m8, i couldnt get the drivers to install at all....

my new asus xonar ds doesnt work either, windows 7 puts the soundcard as a vga card and wont install any drivers for me 

im so sick of this now


----------



## Shane

Yup its definatly drivers,Creative needs to step up a gear if they ever want me to purchase any of their products again...and by what ive read on google,alot of other people are pissed at Creative.

As for your problem funky,Thats realy wierd....dont know what to say tbh 

Im sick of it too though,Atm im using onboard HD audio,il use that until i can see what creative have to say.


----------



## funkysnair

you know what they will say, they will send you a few emails asking you to do basic stuff like asus have to me hoping that you/me will get bored!

make sure you email them in great detail everything you have tried and googled etc etc so they cant tell you to do something you have already tried!!


----------



## Shane

Yeah they probably will,well i wont know until tommorow or the next day when i get a reply.
Either way il let u know what they come out with for a laugh 

Btw done your Heatware Funky,finally figured out how you do it now they have re-done all the site


----------



## bomberboysk

I haven't had any problems with my drivers...as far as that CMSS3D stuff...are you running surround sound or stereo?


----------



## Shane

I have Logitech X-540 5.1 speakers....


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> I have Logitech X-540 5.1 speakers....



If you want sound from all speakers, set CMSS3D to "Stereo Surround" Upmix off, and then hit ok. Next, set the slider to 50% on the CMSS3D tab itself.


----------



## linkin

And also make sure you have the speakers set to 5.1 in the control panel


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> If you want sound from all speakers, set CMSS3D to "Stereo Surround" Upmix off, and then hit ok. Next, set the slider to 50% on the CMSS3D tab itself.



Thats the thing! when i do set it to "Stereo Surround" i get no audio at all!

but if i leave it on "Stereo Xpand" i do get audio but it sounds horrible,like a tin sound.

@ linkin....it would help :good:


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Thats the thing! when i do set it to "Stereo Surround" i get no audio at all!
> 
> but if i leave it on "Stereo Xpand" i do get audio but it sounds horrible,like a tin sound.
> 
> @ linkin....it would help :good:



Yeah, you need it set to 5.1. Also, for the stereo surround setting...there is a slider after you exit the box for that selection but are still on the CMSS3D tab, you need to make sure that slider is at 50% for even front/rear audio.


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> Yeah, you need it set to 5.1. Also, for the stereo surround setting...there is a slider after you exit the box for that selection but are still on the CMSS3D tab, you need to make sure that slider is at 50% for even front/rear audio.



Guys it is at 5.1,Im not that stupid ,About the slider thing....does not make any diffrence


----------



## linkin

Then drivers are broken. You're up for a reinstall of drives! 

I don't normally use driver cleaners as they cause more harm than good with gpu drivers, but for audio drivers they actually work. try a driver sweep 

you are using these drivers, yes? http://support.creative.com/Product...e=X-Fi&prodID=14066&prodName=X-Fi+XtremeMusic the one you want is on top of the list there.


----------



## Shane

Right i re-installed windows fresh,It needed doing anyway....installed  the latest drivers and now "Stereo Sorruond" works and the audio is good,exept im now only getting audio through one Headphone speakeron my headphones (only hear on left side) 

If i unplug my headphone all speakers are working on my 5.1,But thats no good because 98% of the time i use my headphones 

Atm i feel like throwing someone from Creative under a bus.


----------



## linkin

When you plug headphones you need to set it headphones in the audio control panel, unless you're using 2.1 speakers. which you're not.

Welcome to the world of creative sound card drivers


----------



## Shane

Ive never had to set it to anything other than 5.1,before with my old card i could just plug my headphones into my Logitech x-540 speakers and they would override the main speakers....didnt have to set it to Headphone.

I did try setting it to headphone though in the options and i got no audio at all.

realy peed off atm,No reply back from Creative....ive posted on their forums and no reply....so annoying.


----------



## linkin

Nevakonaza said:


> Ive never had to set it to anything other than 5.1,before with my old card i could just plug my headphones into my Logitech x-540 speakers and they would override the main speakers....didnt have to set it to Headphone.
> 
> I did try setting it to headphone though in the options and i got no audio at all.
> 
> realy peed off atm,No reply back from Creative....ive posted on their forums and no reply....so annoying.



Sorry didnt read properly, when plugging into the speakers like that it should just work...but it's your speakers this time

Many of logitech's control pod box things are crappy by design... i have a similar problem with my LS21 set, although after unplugging the headphones from the pod my left speaker cuts out...

Try just unplugging the speakers from the soundcard and putting your speakers in there, on the front panel of your case if that connector is hooked up to your soundcard.


----------



## Shane

Right ive switched Pci slots,Now i get audio in both sides of my headphones but now i cant switch to "Stereo sorround" so it sounds all tinny again.

Frustrating!


----------



## linkin

Creative drivers for ya


----------



## bomberboysk

Make sure that under "Headphone Detection" both boxes are checked.

Also, if you can't switch to "stereo surround", make sure it didnt revert back to headphone or 2.1 instead of 5.1


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> Make sure that under "Headphone Detection" both boxes are checked.


Yup both checked 



bomberboysk said:


> Also, if you can't switch to "stereo surround", make sure it didnt revert back to headphone or 2.1 instead of 5.1



Also checked...the same


----------



## bomberboysk

Nevakonaza said:


> Yup both checked
> 
> 
> 
> Also checked...the same



Sometimes helps my card if you uncheck them, and then check them again...like has been said earlier, creative drivers=


----------

